# Pkus Size Drop Crotch Pants?



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay so I've seen these pants a lot recently and just CAN NOT for the life of me find them in plus sizes!! I've seen them in stores like Zara and even varients in Urban Outfitters and American Eagle, but haven't seen any in plus sizes  

For those of you who are not familiar with drop crotch pants- a few examples:
http://www.kawaiiee.com/images/uploads/pants/1271/KP1271_1.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T47VD2aocAE/SSXPLQFM7SI/AAAAAAAAAl8/5_1jloNhWYw/s400/whoa+harem+pants.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JxJwGoWXWDc/SRueLwaA_SI/AAAAAAAABSY/SWDG66YlkvM/s400/mshareem_3_2.jpg

I do realize the style is not for everyone, and you either love them or hate them really. I think they look rad and want to give em a try, but can't find them in my size- frustrating!! I love Fashion and like to keep up on the new trends and such and it feels like whenever I find something 'new' it takes FOREVER to catch on with the plus size market! Example- Jeggings! I knew about them last Spring/Summer and FINALLY the plus size retailers have adopted them! I don't want to wait until next year to find these pants in stores  

Sorry- me ranting! So does anyone know where I might be able to find these, or something similar?

EDIT: Sorry for the messed up title! I type way too fast lol


----------



## sarie (Jun 19, 2010)

hi! I've also not seen any plus sized drop crotch pants at any of the usual places, unfortunately. have you checked etsy thoroughly? I remember seeing a couple of plus sized drop crotch jump suits that were brilliant, although I can't remember the seller's name. as with almost every trend, the plus sized world will likely not see these until you're already over them =\ do you sew or have anyone who would sew for you? I remember seeing a drop crotch skinny leg capri pant diy step by step on a blog a while back; I'll try to find it for you! happy hunting!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 19, 2010)

sarie said:


> hi! I've also not seen any plus sized drop crotch pants at any of the usual places, unfortunately. have you checked etsy thoroughly? I remember seeing a couple of plus sized drop crotch jump suits that were brilliant, although I can't remember the seller's name. as with almost every trend, the plus sized world will likely not see these until you're already over them =\ do you sew or have anyone who would sew for you? I remember seeing a drop crotch skinny leg capri pant diy step by step on a blog a while back; I'll try to find it for you! happy hunting!



I'll have to check Etsy my thoroughly! I've only skimmed really, but its encouraging that there may be something there!

And I WISH I was half way decent at sewing! I think I need to take a class or something because I see people make such awesome things- It makes me want to try!

If you do find that pattern though I would SO love you for it! I do know a couple of people with decent sewing skills, so I may ask around and see if anyone wants to take a stab at it!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 19, 2010)

Also wanted to say, as I've been hunting for these pants, I noticed they are often called 'Harem pants' not drop crotch pants. Even though there are two type of Harem pants- ones that are very loose and have the dropped crotch (The ones I seek lol) and the more fitted version which is slightly high wasted, normal level crotch, loose in the leg and fitted at the ankles (Which I actually ordered a pair of today while I was on the look out for the other kind....kind of a shopaholic  LOL) Thought it was interesting....


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 19, 2010)

hahahahahahaha....oh, too funny! I was actually looking at pants like these on etsy last night and a friend of mine told me she would not approve of me wearing MCHammer pants. I love them, though, and think they look super comfy.

When searching on etsy, go to the clothing->plus size->pants and then in the search window search for "custom". That will be your best bet at finding a pair that will actually fit you. Seems like most etsy sellers consider 14+ to be "plus size" so paging through the section is generally a waste of time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

The WalMart in my area has both kinds of drop crotch pants, though the truly harem ones are flying out of the stock. People seem to love them.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay so I've seen these pants a lot recently and just CAN NOT for the life of me find them in plus sizes!! I've seen them in stores like Zara and even varients in Urban Outfitters and American Eagle, but haven't seen any in plus sizes
> 
> For those of you who are not familiar with drop crotch pants- a few examples:
> http://www.kawaiiee.com/images/uploads/pants/1271/KP1271_1.jpg
> ...


Either Roamans or Women Within catalog and online had one pair which I bought (and love).
Unfirtunately when I attempted to buy more they said the item was no longer available.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Either Roamans or Women Within catalog and online had one pair which I bought (and love).
> Unfirtunately when I attempted to buy more they said the item was no longer available.



Now that just makes me sad because I just ordered 3 items from Woman Within today :sigh: Hopefully they will restock for Fall!!


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2010)

As for sewing them...

The second photo looks like the pants would be made in a similar way in which cocoon jackets were. Basically they were one large piece of fabric. For the pants it looks like a length of a jersey type of fabric would be folded (right sides of fabric together) in half lengthwise. The leg openings would be on the raw edge of the fabric that is closest to the fold. The lengthwise fold would actually be the inseam of the pants. 

For the outer lower leg seam... it would run parallel to the lengthwise fold at first (with the width being not much larger than your calf measurement... and probably for only about the length it is between your ankle and just below the knee. THEN there would be a sharp curving seam (imagining the visual in my mind) that would go towards the opposite side/raw edge that is across from the long beginning lengthwise fold.

Turn right side out. Large basting stitches at the center third of both the front and then back waist. Gather those basted stitches so that the opening is a little larger than your hips. 

A smaller piece of fabric for the top of pants would then be attached giving the pants a dropped waist appearance. Probably an easy elastic waist band. The smaller piece of fabric would be cut like an a-line skirt and not much larger than your waist and hip measurement. 

Hem leg opening.

I could probably draw a simple pattern. Not sure if I can do it with paint or not.


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2010)

Angel said:


> As for sewing them...
> 
> I could probably draw a simple pattern. Not sure if I can do it with paint or not.



Here's a rough (very rough!) attempt. LOL

I think it would be easier to understand if you start reading at the bottom of the "rough pattern" and work your way up.

The yellow outer leg seam when straight would end up measuring approximately whatever the distance is from your hips to pantleg hem (and depending on how long or short you desire the pants to end up being... long, cropped, or capri length, etc)


The purple - - - - - - is where the center third basting and then gathering of fabric would be.


Don't laugh. HA HA

I tried. LOL


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 20, 2010)

Lane Bryant and Avenue had them a few months back.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2010)

Angel said:


> Here's a rough (very rough!) attempt. LOL
> 
> I think it would be easier to understand if you start reading at the bottom of the "rough pattern" and work your way up.
> 
> ...



Um you are EXTREMELY AWESOME for making up a pattern WOW! Thank you so much!! Very informative, but kinda confusing to a novice like me lol, but If I ask around and find someone with sewing skills I'm sure it will make much more sense to them lol

Again THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## olwen (Jun 20, 2010)

I question the practicality of such pants on a fat person:

1) since a fat woman's thighs are likely to rub together, all that fabric might bunch up around the thighs and make walking difficult
2) if one has a big belly it might fill up the fabric and the parachute effect won't actually happen and since the crotch is so low there would be a possibility of thigh burn, which means you'd have to wear tights or something underneath them
3) if the crotch is low in general walking would simply be difficult. 

I'm curious to know if anyone has worn them if they worked out as just good pants. Fallenangel, if you end up with a pair, please let us know what they were like.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a pair yrs ago. But I was a size 18 then. I'm a 24 now so I dunno how they'd look on me now lol...


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 21, 2010)

olwen said:


> I question the practicality of such pants on a fat person:



A few weeks ago i went for an interview and there was a girl who i'd estimate to be a size 20-22 and she was rocking those pants and looked fab!


----------



## Jes (Jun 21, 2010)

Those pants are 2 legit 2 quit.

http://pzrservices.typepad.com/vintageadvertising/images/2007/11/07/mc_hammer_pants.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 21, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> A few weeks ago i went for an interview and there was a girl who i'd estimate to be a size 20-22 and she was rocking those pants and looked fab!



This makes me happy! :wubu:

LOL honestly I really don't know if they are practical but they look comfy and I sure want to try them! If I ever get them I shall report back!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

olwen said:


> I question the practicality of such pants on a fat person:
> 
> 1) since a fat woman's thighs are likely to rub together, all that fabric might bunch up around the thighs and make walking difficult
> 2) if one has a big belly it might fill up the fabric and the parachute effect won't actually happen and since the crotch is so low there would be a possibility of thigh burn, which means you'd have to wear tights or something underneath them
> ...


Actually, I can address this as I own a pair and wear them frequently:

1. I have very large thighs which rub together and bunching has not occurred.
2. I too have a hanging belly but if the pants are purchased in the right size, this should not be an issue. Tights however would be a good consideration if the parachute effect isn't enough to your liking.
3. Yes the crotch is low but it doesn't impede walking in any way. We're not talking yards and yards of fabric, even for a size 32/34 like me. 

I would suggest if there are any concerns to try them on in a store first if you can find them, or order them from a catalog and send them back if they don't work for you. (Even though that is a PITA)


----------



## Tracii (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw some on a LB clearance rack last week.
I do like them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> Those pants are 2 legit 2 quit.
> 
> http://pzrservices.typepad.com/vintageadvertising/images/2007/11/07/mc_hammer_pants.jpg




Exactly. 

MC Hammer will know exactly where to find these. 



Eep.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> hahahahahahaha....oh, too funny! I was actually looking at pants like these on etsy last night and a friend of mine told me she would not approve of me wearing MCHammer pants. I love them, though, and think they look super comfy.
> 
> When searching on etsy, go to the clothing->plus size->pants and then in the search window search for "custom". That will be your best bet at finding a pair that will actually fit you. Seems like most etsy sellers consider 14+ to be "plus size" so paging through the section is generally a waste of time.



I am that friend.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jun 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by Jes 
Those pants are 2 legit 2 quit.

http://pzrservices.typepad.com/vinta...mmer_pants.jpg
__________________________________________________

Ohh wow.. what a blast from the past! I was sewing at the time and I remember this pattern. I never made it, I wasn't into MC Hammer at the time but it was all the rage. I wonder if he ever received any royalities for this? hmmm...


----------



## olwen (Jun 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Actually, I can address this as I own a pair and wear them frequently:
> 
> 1. I have very large thighs which rub together and bunching has not occurred.
> 2. I too have a hanging belly but if the pants are purchased in the right size, this should not be an issue. Tights however would be a good consideration if the parachute effect isn't enough to your liking.
> ...



What's a PITA?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 23, 2010)

olwen said:


> What's a PITA?



pain in the arse 

 lol


----------



## truebebeblue (Jun 23, 2010)

please hammer don't wear em.



I had a pair in 5th grade...so ashamed.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Harem pants were all the rage 20 years ago. Everything old is new again, eventually.

I actually have a few pairs, although they are called "salwar kameez" and intended to be worn underneath a long, flowing smock (so all you see are the tight material on the lower legs). They are not especially comfortable and have caused chafing around my inner thighs. They also make me look much larger than I really am, especially since I carry more weight in my abdomen. And although THAT isn't a fashion crime, what I do hate is that they seem to accentuate everything about my body that I'm not particularly thrilled to advertise: protruding tummy bulge, flat ass, skinny ankles, huge feet.


----------



## olwen (Jun 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> pain in the arse
> 
> lol



Oh. That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Cat (Jun 25, 2010)

This just has to be proof that there is a generation gap. Most of us 35+ wouldn't be caught dead wearing 'em...no matter how legit we are.


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Jun 27, 2010)

Not sure if they're exactly what you're looking for, but Avenue has some on sale super cheap:

http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Belted-Harem-Pants.aspx?PfId=184060&DeptId=21670&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 27, 2010)

Cat said:


> This just has to be proof that there is a generation gap. Most of us 35+ wouldn't be caught dead wearing 'em...no matter how legit we are.



Heck yeah and amen to that. I still have nightmares and Can't Touch Those . . .


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 27, 2010)

Stop.











Hammertime.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 29, 2010)

Cat said:


> This just has to be proof that there is a generation gap. Most of us 35+ wouldn't be caught dead wearing 'em...no matter how legit we are.



Im 24 and I won't be going near them!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 29, 2010)

fatbottomedgrrl said:


> Not sure if they're exactly what you're looking for, but Avenue has some on sale super cheap:
> 
> http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Belted-Harem-Pants.aspx?PfId=184060&DeptId=21670&ProductTypeId=1



I just bough em! Well I bough them when the were 15 bucks...now they are down to 11 something! So far I DEFINITELY like them!! Can't wait to wear them out! Will post pics!


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2010)

I bought a pair of these last year, I didn't try them on as they were just a cheapy pair I picked up in ASDA (Walmart). They were really comfy but looked rubbish on me as I'm really pear shaped, I think if I were taller and had longer legs they might have worked. My hips filled them out too much so there wasn't much drapery. With heels I think these trousers look great so go for it, they were still really comfy to loaf around the house in. They're still selling some online up the a UK 20 but they're not the really baggy ones and if you poke about there are some similar styles. 

I think the ones with the baggy crotch are Hareem and the ones with the longer ruffled ankles are more of a Sari style traditionally worn underneath long draped fabric.

Simply Be do some styles too.

I've been waiting for this trader to start selling plus size but I think she's a bit against it, sadly as I love her stuff 

She sells these in UK 18-20, they're my favorite but I don't think they'd work on me but on the right person, with some kick ass heels or jingly flats and a simple vest, ugh - gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Cat said:


> This just has to be proof that there is a generation gap. Most of us 35+ wouldn't be caught dead wearing 'em...no matter how legit we are.



Exactly, lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm 20 and wouldn't be caught dead in drop crotch pants, lol.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm 20 and wouldn't be caught dead in drop crotch pants, lol.



That is b/c you are not a genie. I do not like them either.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 7, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay so I've seen these pants a lot recently and just CAN NOT for the life of me find them in plus sizes!! I've seen them in stores like Zara and even varients in Urban Outfitters and American Eagle, but haven't seen any in plus sizes
> 
> For those of you who are not familiar with drop crotch pants- a few examples:
> http://www.kawaiiee.com/images/uploads/pants/1271/KP1271_1.jpg
> ...



I was curious what these were because of the title. they look like mc hammer pants, and for me they would produce a massive thigh rash, all that walkin' with nothin' in between


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2010)

I was at an event over the weekend with MANY beautifully clothed Indian woman and they often wore pants like you describe. I think the style outfit is called punjab pajammies.
here's a site that claims to have large sizes: http://www.fantazia-shop.com/10-big-large-super-size-trousers


----------



## Shosh (Jul 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm 20 and wouldn't be caught dead in drop crotch pants, lol.



There you go!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 10, 2010)

I sewed myself some of those pants back in the '80s! I may even still have the pattern I used. I made three pair of them. One was solid black, one was a really bold Pucci-style print in cool colors, and the other was white with a print of black squiggles, geometric shapes, and paint spatters. 

I remember they were really simple to sew, and probably some of the first things I ever sewed for myself that came out well enough to actually wear regularly. I might make a new pair just for the silly factor and wear them one day when my friend comes over just to see the look on his face. ROFL! 

Tracy


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 10, 2010)

This place does them and I actually have 2 pairs, they are great....they ship internationally too...

Yours Clothing...

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Bl..._Trousers_Plus_Size_Fuller_Figure-(7301).aspx


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2010)

That site is great. I already see quite a few dresses I want.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 11, 2010)

olwen said:


> That site is great. I already see quite a few dresses I want.



They are a fab site Olwen, and reasonably priced, if you order I personally think that 80% of their stuff is generously sized so my tip would be not to size up, order at your normal size!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 11, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> They are a fab site Olwen, and reasonably priced, if you order I personally think that 80% of their stuff is generously sized so my tip would be not to size up, order at your normal size!



lol.. in saying that.. I once ordered a bra in a c cup and it came, was labelled c but was more like a f..... 

But I have ordered quite a bit from there in the past and it was ok stuff... good for the low prices...


----------



## olwen (Aug 11, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> They are a fab site Olwen, and reasonably priced, if you order I personally think that 80% of their stuff is generously sized so my tip would be not to size up, order at your normal size!



Oh that's good to know. I'd just assume that because it's UK sizing I would have to automatically order the next size up. I'll double check their size chart to be sure.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep, I'm in that 35+ crowd too and they will always be MC Hammer or parachute pants to me.

Try this site. They look a little more understated but they have an animal print pair. http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=209544&productId=1875369&langId=-1


----------

